# External Storage as Backup



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Since the hardware is already there, a TiVo approved external hard drive could be used as a backup. The programs could be matched with the MAK. It would be good if they could be also be offloaded to a computer. Since TiVo Desktop seems to be an orphan, this would be an easy solution to hoarders and people who want to archive programs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is a NAS that can do automatic TiVo backups. Can't remember the brand. But it only works on non-copy protected shows, so it's usefulness depends on how strict your cable company is. You can also use programs like kmttg to do the same thing with a PC.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I know, but I see the eSATA port being unused and wish I could put movies or specials on a movable drive that I could only power up when needed. I have Desktop and two Premieres that act as file storage. Maybe I'm asking too much since this would be on that blurry line of copyright protection. It is one of the few things the DVR+ does that I wish we could do.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The eSATA port is used for expansion. Due to copyright issues once it's linked to a TiVo all future recordings are spread evenly amoung it and the internal drive. If you remove it then everything recorded since it was added is deleted. Doing anything other then that runs into issues with the CableCARD rules.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> The eSATA port is used for expansion. Due to copyright issues once it's linked to a TiVo all future recordings are spread evenly amoung it and the internal drive. If you remove it then everything recorded since it was added is deleted. Doing anything other then that runs into issues with the CableCARD rules.


Yeah, that's why I suggested using the MAK as sort of an encryption key. Oh well, it's just a suggestion. Nothing to lose sleep over.


----------

